# Radio FM sans WIFI avec Ipod touch



## korgan (25 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
Avant d'acquérir (peut-être) un ipod touch, une petite question. Elle en fera peut-être sourire certains, mais tant pis: Est-ce que oui ou non, on peut écouter la FM sur un ipod touch sans avoir accès à Internet? 
J'ai cherché à droite et gauche sur différents site, et j'ai comme l'impression qu'on ne peut pas. 
En fait, c'est une question assez sidérante: un lecteur MP 3 qui apparemment, ne disposerait pas de la radio FM... vu son prix, oui, c'est assez sidérant...
Me trompe-je?
Quid?
Merci !


----------



## sw38 (25 Mars 2011)

Non l'iTouch n'est pas équipé pour l'écoute de la radio en FM. Obligatoire via WiFi. Seul l'iPod nano propose la radio FM.
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod/compare-ipod-models/


----------



## drs (25 Mars 2011)

et qui d'ailleurs fonctionne très bien


----------



## 4432 (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour, d'après des rumeurs circulant sur le net, Apple aurait mis l'equipement pour recevoir la radio mais il ne l'aurait pas encore activé et serait en train de développer une app qui l'activerai mais aujourd'hui rien ne peut l'activer. D'apres la rumeurs: elle aurait été insérer dans la carte chipset du bleutooth. 
Mais cela n'ai qu'une rumeur. 

Un site le dit:http://www.iphon.fr/post/2009/10/14...ravaillerait-è-une-application-pour-ça-aussi-.

Mais sinon il existe des produit permettant de recevoir la radio:
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B003ERT46W/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/278-9583183-3212369?ref_=pd_rhf_shvl_2

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B001IWOBLI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/278-9583183-3212369?ref_=pd_sim_ce_1
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B004BVIK4M/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/278-9583183-3212369?ref_=pd_cp_ce_2


----------

